# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  حرف واحد .. يدمر جهازك الى الابد ..!!!

## وردة البستان

حرف واحد يدمر جهاز حاسوبك .... الى الابــــــد!! 
كلنا لا نستغنى عن محرك البحث جوجل .. رغم كل التحذيرات منه إلا اننا مازلنا نستعمله.. لاننا مقتنعين تمام القتناع انه لايوجد افضل من جوجل .. بل ان البعض وضعه الصفحة الرئيسية كما نعلم ان عنوان جوجل هو.. [www.google.com] 
نصيحتى
لكن ما لا يعلمة الأغلبية انه بإضافة حرف واحد لهذا العنوان يصبح جهازك ملجأ للفيروسات هذا الحرف هو حرف k .. إذا كتب حرف k بعد حرف g الثانية أي بدلا من ان نكتبgoogle نكتب googkle ونفتح الرابط الذي يوجد به حرف k علينا ان نعلم اننا ارتكبنا خطأ كبير بحق جهازنا فهذا الحرف الذي اضفناه سيجعل من جهازنا ملجأ للفيروسات من ابسطها إلى اعظمها.. لذلك يجب ان نتاكد من كتابة الرابط الصحيح لجوجل ونحذر من اي رسالة او موضوع وضع رابط جوجل بإضافة k .. ويقول لنا هذه نسخة متقدمة من جوجل او هذا موقع افضل او إلى ماهنالك لأن من سيقول لكم هذا تأكدوا انه يريد ان يدمر جهازكم.. وننصح الزوار مرة اخرى بان لا يجربوا ذلك فسوف ينتهي عهد حاسوبكم الى الابد .. 


منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووول 

تحيااااتي

وردة البستان

----------


## alzahrani33

يسلمووووووو

يعطيك العافيه 

دمت بخير..

----------


## وردة البستان

يسلموخيو ع الطله نورت

----------


## بريط

*يسلموووووووو*
*تحياتي بريط*

----------

